# WinCC Projekt schon aktiv öffnen



## dpd80 (31 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Habe ein WinCC 6.2-Projekt gebastelt, das aber nicht ständig laufen soll. Die Anlagenbediener sollen es bei Bedarf selbstständig starten und stoppen können. Über die normale Verknüpfung startet ja erst der WinCC Explorer und da sollen die Bediener nicht unbedingt ran .

Wie kann ich das Projekt über eine Verknüpfung gleich aktiv öffnen?


----------



## dpd80 (21 Februar 2008)

Wollt das Thema nochmal etwas nach oben schieben. Habe jetzt mal ein paar Sachen ausprobiert, irgendwo bei Siemens stand was zum Autostart mit  "Active=Yes" hinter die Verknüpfung setzen. hat aber nicht geklappt.

Ist der Vorgang beim ganz normalen Autostart von WinCC nicht genau das gleiche? Ist doch auch nur der Aufruf des Projekts mit irgendwelchen Parametern hinter, oder nicht?

Vielleicht jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Kai (21 Februar 2008)

Du könntest mal folgendes ausprobieren:

1. WinCC-Explorer starten.

2. Projekt öffnen und Runtime aktivieren.

3. WinCC-Explorer beenden (mit der Option "WinCC-Explorer beenden und Projekt schließen) ohne vorher die Runtime zu deaktivieren.

4. Beim nächsten Start von WinCC wird automatisch das letzte Projekt geladen und die Runtime aktiviert.

Gruß Kai


----------



## dpd80 (21 Februar 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Du könntest mal folgendes ausprobieren:
> 
> 1. WinCC-Explorer starten.
> 
> ...



Hab ich schon probiert, hat aber nicht funktioniert.

Explorer gestartet, aktiviert, explorer geschlossen usw. Aber hat nichtgeklappt. Außerdem wäre das dann ja wieder weg, wenn der erste das Projekjt startet und dann "falsch" beendet. Verstehe gar nicht, warum das so kompliziert ist. Ich glaub ich muss doch mal wieder bei Siemens anrufen.


----------



## Kai (21 Februar 2008)

dpd80 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon probiert, hat aber nicht funktioniert.


 
Verstehe ich nicht, das funktioniert bei mir ohne Probleme.  

Gruß Kai


----------



## vladi (21 Februar 2008)

*Aktiv starten*

Hi,
es gibt ja die WinCC Autostart-Funktion. Das ist ein Programm, was in der Registry eingetragen ist, und startet WinCC Runtime beim Windows Start.
Das kann man "missbrauchen", um nur die Runtime mit einer Verknüpfung zu starten.
Stelle Autostart ein, und schau mal in der Registry(glaub HKLM/Software/Siemens/WinCC....irgendwo da).Sorry, hab kein WinCC PC im Moment vor mir.

Vladi


----------



## Kai (22 Februar 2008)

Wie Vladi schon richtig gesagt hat, kann man das Projekt mit der AutoStart-Konfigurierung in die Registry des Rechners eintragen. Kopiert man nun den Eintrag aus der Registry in die Verknüpfung des Projektes, wird das Projekt direkt in der WinCC-Runtime geöffnet, ohne vorher den WinCC-Explorer zu öffnen.

1. Mit der AutoStart-Konfigurierung das Projekt in die Registry eintragen.

2. In der Registry findet man den folgenden Eintrag: 



> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
> 
> Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
> 
> ...


 
3. Diesen Eintrag in die Verküpfung kopieren.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (22 Februar 2008)

Es geht sogar noch etwas einfacher: 

Man braucht das Projekt mit der AutoStart-Konfigurierung nicht in die Registry des Rechners eintragen. 

Es reicht, folgenden Eintrag in die Verknüpfung des Projektes zu kopieren:



> *D:\Siemens\WinCC\bin\AutoStartRT.exe E:\WinCCProjects\Alarmverarbeitung\*
> *Alarmverarbeitung.MCP /Activ:yes /LANG=DEU /EnableBreak:no*


 
Das Projekt wird dann direkt in der WinCC-Runtime geöffnet, ohne vorher den WinCC-Explorer zu öffnen.

Siehe dazu auch die folgende Siemens-FAQ:

Wie wird der WinCC-Autostart konfiguriert, wenn SIMATIC NET (ab Edition 2005) verwendet wird?



> *Vergabe der Parameter für die WinCC-Applikation "AutostartRT.exe"*
> 
> Geben Sie im Eingabefeld "Aufrufparameter" die Parameter für die WinCC-Applikation "AutostartRT.exe" ein. Verwenden Sie folgende Syntax:
> 
> ...


 
Gruß Kai


----------



## dpd80 (22 Februar 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Es geht sogar noch etwas einfacher:
> 
> Man braucht das Projekt mit der AutoStart-Konfigurierung nicht in die Registry des Rechners eintragen.
> 
> ...



Das habe ich schon ausprobiert, es ging aber nur der Explorer auf. Werde das ganze nochmal mit dem *\WinCC\bin\AutoStartRT.exe *testen, vielleicht klappt es ja so. Danke schonmal


----------



## Approx (22 Februar 2008)

dpd80 schrieb:


> Die Anlagenbediener sollen es bei Bedarf selbstständig starten und stoppen können. Über die normale Verknüpfung startet ja erst der WinCC Explorer und da sollen die Bediener nicht unbedingt ran .
> 
> Wie kann ich das Projekt über eine Verknüpfung gleich aktiv öffnen?


 
Hallo dpd80,

wenn Du unter "start->Simatic->WinCC->Autostart" den Pfad deines Projektes einträgst und den Windows-Benutzer ab/anmeldest, dann startet das Projekt nur in der Runtime. Dies ist zumindest bei Version 6.0SP4 noch so...
Das ist aber eigentlich nix Anderes als das Konigurieren der AutostartRT.exe, die hier schon genannt wurde.

Also mein Tipp: Nen Windows-Benutzer (z.B. "Bediener") anlegen und dieser soll sich dann bei Bedarf an den Rechner einloggen.
Ist aber leider keine Verknüpfung zum anklicken..

Gruß Approx


----------



## marlob (22 Februar 2008)

dpd80 schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon ausprobiert, es ging aber nur der Explorer auf. Werde das ganze nochmal mit dem *\WinCC\bin\AutoStartRT.exe *testen, vielleicht klappt es ja so. Danke schonmal


Du hättest vielleicht in dem Artikel weiterlesen sollen ;-)

Also ich habe es gerade ausprobiert und es funktioniert.
Füge folgende Zeilen in eine Batchdatei ein.


```
set WINCC_PROJECT=C:\Program Files\SIEMENS\WinCC\WinCCProjects\DEIN_PROJEKT\DEIN_PROJEKT.mcp
REM wait 10
REM ===================================================================
REM Start ControlCenter with/without Runtime
REM ===================================================================
REM WinCCExplorer.exe %WINCC_PROJECT%
REM
REM ===================================================================
REM Start WinCC Runtime without ControlCenter (since WinCC Version V5)
REM ===================================================================
AutoStartRT.exe %WINCC_PROJECT%
exit
```
und dann starten


----------



## Kai (22 Februar 2008)

dpd80 schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon ausprobiert, es ging aber nur der Explorer auf. Werde das ganze nochmal mit dem *\WinCC\bin\AutoStartRT.exe *testen, vielleicht klappt es ja so. Danke schonmal


 
Hier wird nur der WinCC-Explorer geöffnet:



> *E:\WinCCProjects\Alarmverarbeitung\**Alarmverarbeitung.MCP /Activ:yes /LANG=DEU /EnableBreak:no*


 
Und hier wird direkt die WinCC-Runtime geöffnet, ohne vorher den WinCC-Explorer zu öffnen:



> *D:\Siemens\WinCC\bin\AutoStartRT.exe E:\WinCCProjects\Alarmverarbeitung\*
> *Alarmverarbeitung.MCP /Activ:yes /LANG=DEU /EnableBreak:no*


 
Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (22 Februar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Füge folgende Zeilen in eine Batchdatei ein.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
Meinst Du mit "starten" eine Verknüpfung der Batch-Datei auf den Desktop legen und dann die Batch-Datei von Hand starten?  

So funktioniert es zumindest bei mir.

Gruß Kai


----------



## marlob (22 Februar 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Meinst Du mit "starten" eine Verknüpfung der Batch-Datei auf den Desktop legen und dann die Batch-Datei von Hand starten?
> 
> So funktioniert es zumindest bei mir.
> 
> Gruß Kai


So habe ich mir das gedacht.
 Du kannst ja auch die zip-Datei runterladen. Da steht schon alles drin


----------



## Kai (22 Februar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Du kannst ja auch die zip-Datei runterladen. Da steht schon alles drin


 
Brauche ich nicht, ich habe mir meine eigene Batch-Datei erstellt:  



> REM ===================================================================
> REM Start WinCC Runtime without ControlCenter (since WinCC Version V5)
> REM ===================================================================
> REM
> ...


 
Und hier ist noch mal eine Siemens-FAQ zu dem Thema Batch-Datei:

Wie wird der WinCC-Autostart konfiguriert, wenn SIMATIC NET (bis einschließlich CD11/2003 SP1) verwendet wird?

Gruß Kai


----------



## dpd80 (25 Februar 2008)

So, hat alles super geklappt jetzt. Danke nochmal.


----------

